# Mojave Desert Shack



## namaste_lv (Oct 15, 2009)

A decaying shack in the Mojave Desert. C&C Welcome.


----------



## TiCoyote (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the white of the branches and the fenceposts against the dark of the shack.  I also like the sharp lines of the tree and shack against the soft gradients of the sky.  However, the center and the lower right are somewhat busy and distracting.


----------



## porkphoto (Oct 23, 2009)

That looks like Kelso. Hmmm I wonder if a longer shot taking in some of the desert expanse woulda helped. Nice shot regardless.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 23, 2009)

I love this....  The contrast of light and dark is beautiful.


----------



## namaste_lv (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah it is Kelso, for some reason the name left me when I was posting. I'm fairly happy with the tones, but I agree, just a bit too cluttered feeling


----------

